# Heartbroken



## msgenhosp (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm totally desperate, confused and heartbroken. My daughter passed away last week and she has two pigeons. One is perfectly healthy the other has a paralyzed wing. They are bonded and I know they need to be rehomed together..but I have NO idea how to find someone or somewhere for them. PLEASE if anyone can give me advice..I would appreciate it greatly. I'm SO SORRY if I posted in the wrong place or doing something not correctly here..I'm just so confused at this point. She lived in West Milford, Passaic County....New Jersey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

I am so sorry about the loss of your daughter. She must have been a very kind person to take in a disabled bird and raise it. I personally dont know anyone but I hope you keep checking back. Im sure someone will chime in from your area and give you some helpful information.


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?


please help me with my bird


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?[/QUOTE=My bird is showing some symptoms from january 13 but it is not treated.
> 1.Odd Crop Movements
> 2.Not drinking water
> 3.Difficulty drinking water(with dropper)
> ...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Why don't you rather keep them if possible?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, first of all my deepest condolences to you and your family 

About the pigeons, you could post a message in the adoption section of the forum.

Do you know if pet shops or vet clinics located in your area have a bulletin board? If so, you could put a notice there too. 
There are some vets who help animals to find a home (for example, I adopted three pigeons from my vet, one of them is a blind pigeon), If you know one you could directly contact him/her and ask his/her help.

You could also try to contact a few animal associations, maybe a volunteer could help you. 

A big hug.


----------



## msgenhosp (Feb 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?


....We are in Passaic County,...West Milford, New Jersey


----------



## msgenhosp (Feb 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?


S

She lived in West Milford, New Jersey...Passaic County


----------



## msgenhosp (Feb 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry for your loss. Where do you live, so someone near you might adopt her birds?


She lived in West Milford, Passaic County...New Jersey


----------



## msgenhosp (Feb 22, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. Why don't you rather keep them if possible?


No..I would if I had the room for them. They need lots of love..she gave it to them. I'm just a shell right now. But thank you for your response.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are on FB, you can post in "Pigeon Angels". Plenty of members, I'm sure you will find someone that will adopt them.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you can try this place the Mia foundation it is in n.y.c. www.themiafoundation.com Robert


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also here is a list...maybe No Bird Left Behind could help. 
http://bird.rescueshelter.com/newjersey


----------



## Blue732 (May 2, 2018)

msgenhosp said:


> I'm totally desperate, confused and heartbroken. My daughter passed away last week and she has two pigeons. One is perfectly healthy the other has a paralyzed wing. They are bonded and I know they need to be rehomed together..but I have NO idea how to find someone or somewhere for them. PLEASE if anyone can give me advice..I would appreciate it greatly. I'm SO SORRY if I posted in the wrong place or doing something not correctly here..I'm just so confused at this point. She lived in West Milford, Passaic County....New Jersey


Please check out Palomacy by visiting their website: https://www.pigeonrescue.org/ 
They may be able to help


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

I sent you a message.


----------



## pidge007 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

